# Not able to get 4K on Netflix on Bolt.



## dkreeger

Netflix on Bolt, only in 1080i and according to Video options, I cannot highlight above 1080p. However, You Tube is working in 4K. I also know I have the right cable and ports, on a 1 year old SONY 4K. TiVo says it's a Netflix issue, and Netflix says it's the Bolt. Spent two hours being bounced back and forth. TiVo finally admitted, they couldn't help at this time. Amazon does 4K.


----------



## aaronwt

dkreeger said:


> Netflix on Bolt, only in 1080i and according to Video options, I cannot highlight above 1080p. However, You Tube is working in 4K. I also know I have the right cable and ports, on a 1 year old SONY 4K. TiVo says it's a Netflix issue, and Netflix says it's the Bolt. Spent two hours being bounced back and forth. TiVo finally admitted, they couldn't help at this time. Amazon does 4K.


If you have 1080P selected Netflix will be in 1080P. And if Youtube is working in 4K output then the 4K options should have been selected for that output resolution to be used.

I know on one of my Bolts, I needed to manually select 1080P60/1080P24 since the automatic detection initially set it to 1080i for some reason.


----------



## Dan203

FYI the TV has to be capable of HDMI 2.0 and HDCP 2.2 to function with Netflix. You might want to verify the specs of the TV to make sure they comply. Also verify the port the TiVo is plugged in to is the right one. Some TVs only have one HDMI 2.0/HDCP 2.2 compliant port.


----------



## SlickVik

Netflix at 4K works just fine for me -

How can one verify that Amazon is in fact streaming in 4K? On Netflix you can usually hit 'info' and it displays 2160p in the top left corner. Amazon I see the picture fluctuating but cannot tell what exact bitrate and resolution it is streaming at.


----------



## Dan203

The Amazon app on TiVo doesn't support 4k yet. Only Netflix and Youtube.


----------



## aaronwt

SlickVik said:


> Netflix at 4K works just fine for me -
> 
> How can one verify that Amazon is in fact streaming in 4K? On Netflix you can usually hit 'info' and it displays 2160p in the top left corner. Amazon I see the picture fluctuating but cannot tell what exact bitrate and resolution it is streaming at.





Dan203 said:


> The Amazon app on TiVo doesn't support 4k yet. Only Netflix and Youtube.


And when it does I would expect the resolution to show up in the same spot it does now. In the lower left corner. Currently if "HD" is grayed out it's sending an SD resolution. IF "HD" is lit up it's sending 720P. And it will show "HD 1080" when sending 1080P in the Amazon app. So I would think they would show either UHD or 2160 when streaming the 4K encodes.


----------



## mikeyts

dkreeger, what model television do you have (and if it's connected to an AVR, what make and model is it)? You do subscribe to Netflix's 4-screens + UHD plan and can see the "Ultra HD 4K" genre row and labels on the descriptions in the browser?



aaronwt said:


> And when it does I would expect the resolution to show up in the same spot it does now. In the lower left corner. Currently if "HD" is grayed out it's sending an SD resolution. IF "HD" is lit up it's sending 720P. And it will show "HD 1080" when sending 1080P in the Amazon app. So I would think they would show either UHD or 2160 when streaming the 4K encodes.


It says "*Ultra* HD", where "Ultra" is in a bolder font than "HD". This is in the common AIV UI in my smart TV's app and in the playback UI on the new Fire TV.


----------



## Onebluehaze

When trying to play Amazon the menu loads, I select my show, it thinks for a bit and then I get a message that I don't have enough bandwidth. Now mind you I have forced it to a 5GHz signal, have 802.11ac connection, and the wireless on my computer reads over 150Mbps. So, I have more than enough speed, the signal strength reads as "good". The AirPort Extreme is just above the TiVo upstairs in the office. Is it the TiVo or Amazon or me?? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## krkaufman

Onebluehaze said:


> When trying to play Amazon the menu loads, I select my show, it thinks for a bit and then I get a message that I don't have enough bandwidth. Now mind you I have forced it to a 5GHz signal, have 802.11ac connection, and the wireless on my computer reads over 150Mbps. So, I have more than enough speed, the signal strength reads as "good". The AirPort Extreme is just above the TiVo upstairs in the office. Is it the TiVo or Amazon or me?? Doesn't make sense.


Totally different issue, warranting separate thread and support.


----------



## Onebluehaze

Actually it turns out it's a 4K issue. The TV has to support HDMI 2.2 for it to work at all. Check the TV.


----------



## mikeyts

The OP never posted to say what his problem was/is and what the solution was, if there was one. I hate that .


----------



## teeitup

dkreeger said:


> Netflix on Bolt, only in 1080i and according to Video options, I cannot highlight above 1080p. However, You Tube is working in 4K. I also know I have the right cable and ports, on a 1 year old SONY 4K. TiVo says it's a Netflix issue, and Netflix says it's the Bolt. Spent two hours being bounced back and forth. TiVo finally admitted, they couldn't help at this time. Amazon does 4K.


I'm having the same issue.


----------



## mikeyts

My problem is that I can't get 1080p out of Netflix. If I enable either or both of the 2160p resolution settings it outputs every streaming video at 2160p from Netflix, Amazon, VUDU and YouTube. Amazon and VUDU currently don't offer 2160p video (though they do on a few other platforms, like my smart TV's Amazon app). 

Ok--some experimentation shows that if I only enable 2160p24 pass-through it will output anything which doesn't have 24p video as 1080 @60Hz. Very little Netflix is not encoded at 24p; all British TV is 25p and some old shot-on-videotape television is 30p. With 2160 @60Hz enabled everything gets output 2160p.


----------



## teeitup

I wonder if streaming Netflix 4K from the Tivo bolt requires the premium Netflix subscription. I can stream Netflix 4K from my Sony FMP-X10 media player without the premium Netflix subscription so I know which shows are available in 4K on Netflix (ie Blacklist, Bloodline, Breaking Bad, etc). These shows don't even show UHD as an option from the Tivo Bolt.


----------



## mikeyts

teeitup said:


> I wonder if streaming Netflix 4K from the Tivo bolt requires the premium Netflix subscription. I can stream Netflix 4K from my Sony FMP-X10 media player without the premium Netflix subscription so I know which shows are available in 4K on Netflix (ie Blacklist, Bloodline, Breaking Bad, etc). These shows don't even show UHD as an option from the Tivo Bolt.


On or around October 15th of last year Netflix started requiring subscription to the 4-screens plan for access to their tiny library of 4K UHD titles. If you'd accessed that library prior to that date with a 2-screens plan you were grandfathered in to access with that plan; if you'd already used it they wouldn't charge you more to continue to use it. I was grandfathered in because I used my 4K TV's Netflix app to play some Netflix 4K titles a month prior to the change; I'm surprised that you can access it with one device but not another. I get the titles on both my TiVo and this smart TV's app and I played them in the Netflix app on the 2015 Fire TV that I tried and returned.


----------



## teeitup

mikeyts said:


> On or around October 15th of last year Netflix started requiring subscription to the 4-screens plan for access to their tiny library of 4K UHD titles. If you'd accessed that library prior to that date with a 2-screens plan you were grandfathered in to access with that plan; if you'd already used it they wouldn't charge you more to continue to use it. I was grandfathered in because I used my 4K TV's Netflix app to play some Netflix 4K titles a month prior to the change; I'm surprised that you can access it with one device but not another. I get the titles on both my TiVo and this smart TV's app and I played them in the Netflix app on the 2015 Fire TV that I tried and returned.


Update, just checked again tonight and the titles are showing up and playing in 4K. Must have taken some time for it to update on the Tivo. I just activated my Bolt yesterday.


----------



## paulmlemay

Make sure you have the type of Netflix account that allows 4k.
The cheap Netflix subscription does not give you 4K.

http://www.theverge.com/2014/10/12/6965087/netflix-subscription-price-increase-for-4k-streaming

"Netflix is now charging a premium for access to 4K streaming. Access to 4K - also known as Ultra HD - now requires a "platinum" plan, which costs $11.99 per month."


----------



## mikeyts

paulmlemay said:


> Make sure you have the type of Netflix account that allows 4k.


You smeeked. I outlined that 2 posts above yours, quoted in full in the post immediately above yours.


----------



## krkaufman

mikeyts said:


> You smeeked. I outlined that 2 posts above yours, quoted in full in the post immediately above yours.


You're gonna be busy.

edit: p.s. Ok, that's hilarious.


----------



## aaronwt

krkaufman said:


> You're gonna be busy.
> 
> edit: p.s. Ok, that's hilarious.





> Named after a poster on the TiVo Community message boards with the handle of jsmeeker who had a reputation of replying to the original poster in a long thread without reading the thread repeating what had already been posted.


Really?!!? That is funny.


----------



## mikeyts

aaronwt said:


> Really?!!? That is funny.


You've been active in these forums for longer than I have and you never heard that term?


----------



## aaronwt

mikeyts said:


> You've been active in these forums for longer than I have and you never heard that term?


I've heard of the term but I never knew it originated from this forum.


----------



## jfink

I too was having trouble getting my Ultra HD 4k back on my TV after installing my Tivo Bolt. I was getting 4k from Amazon and YouTube but not Netflix. Tonight I fixed that. I have a Samsung UN65HU9000FXZA curved 4k TV. I was able to get 4k from Netflix before from my Ethernet connection. I have a 50 mb download speed so that was never an issue. Tonight I read the Samsung manual regarding HDMI ports. There are 4 of them. Only one is labeled HDMI (MHL). It turns out that that is the only HDMI port that is capable of HDCP 2.2 So I plugged in the HDMI cable that came with the Bolt and re-booted the TIVO. ( This did not work until I re-booted), and that did the trick. Now I have 4K HD content from Netflix, Amazon, and YouTube. 
I just wanted to pass that along. It might save someone some time.


----------



## mikeyts

jfink said:


> Now I have 4K HD content from Netflix, Amazon, and YouTube.


You're getting 4K content from Amazon on your TiVo? When did that happen?


----------



## Jeff_DML

mikeyts said:


> You're getting 4K content from Amazon on your TiVo? When did that happen?


There is no 4k amazon on TiVo yet


----------



## mikeyts

The confusion is probably due to the fact that if the 4K resolutions are enabled ([email protected], [email protected]) all streaming video will be presented at 2160p. I consider it to be a bug, since I have to have the 2160p resolutions disabled while watching non 4K content to get my television's decidedly superior upconversion. (I believe that if I enable [email protected] and [email protected] but not [email protected] then it will output any 1080p24 content as a [email protected] signal and any 2160p content as a [email protected] signal. Not optimal, but a work-around. EDIT: Scratch that--I thought that I saw it work once but now it plays 1080p24 correctly, but attempts to play 2160p stuff in Netflix breaks the player and sometimes crashes TiVo. In YouTube, it reverts to 1080p for any 24p content, 4K or 1080 results, and plays all non-24p stuff as [email protected], whether it's 4K video or not, but it does not break the player or crash).


----------



## Mendezbp1212

First make sure you subscribe to the $11.99 streaming package for Netflix to get 4K. Second, make sure you are connected to a HDCP 2.2 compliant HDMI input on your TV. Most TV's are not 2.2 complaint on all HDMI inputs. If you are connected HDMI through a receiver, then it has to be HDCP 2.2 complaint as well. If all this has been done, and you still don't see it, reboot the Bolt and all should be fine.


----------



## mikeyts

Netflix on my Bolt got into a strange state in which it was not switching to 2160p for 4K titles. It was, however, streaming the 2160p video encodes, just displaying them as [email protected] I tried YouTube and it was properly switching to one of the 2160 res display modes for 4K content (all resolutions were enabled on the TiVo except 480i). Rebooting the box fixed it; reloading Netflix did not (in Netflix, Settings->Get help->Reload Netflix).

Of course now it upconverts every Netflix title to 2160p, which I don't want it to do. So, until such time as that behavior is fixed, I have to disable the 2160 resolutions on TiVo when I want to watch 1080p stuff and re-enable them and reboot the TiVo when I want to watch 4K Netflix titles .


----------



## teeitup

mikeyts said:


> Netflix on my Bolt got into a strange state in which it was not switching to 2160p for 4K titles. It was, however, streaming the 2160p video encodes, just displaying them as [email protected] I tried YouTube and it was properly switching to one of the 2160 res display modes for 4K content (all resolutions were enabled on the TiVo except 480i). Rebooting the box fixed it; reloading Netflix did not (in Netflix, Settings->Get help->Reload Netflix).
> 
> Of course now it upconverts every Netflix title to 2160p, which I don't want it to do. So, until such time as that behavior is fixed, I have to disable the 2160 resolutions on TiVo when I want to watch 1080p stuff and re-enable them and reboot the TiVo when I want to watch 4K Netflix titles .


Was having the same issue. I only leave the 2160 box checked now and it seems to change channels faster not having the tv adjust resolutions each time when going from 720p to 1080I channels. Also keeps Netflix happy streaming at 2160.


----------



## mikeyts

Personally I prefer my television's upconversion to the Bolt, so I enable all the resolutions except for 480i, which the television for some reason cannot handle on its sole HDCP 2.2 input, HDMI 5 (a Vizio P602ui-B3). The manufacturer would prefer that it not be given video under 1080 res on that connection, but it works fine and I almost never watch SD video.


----------



## teeitup

mikeyts said:


> Personally I prefer my television's upconversion to the Bolt, so I enable all the resolutions except for 480i, which the television for some reason cannot handle on its sole HDCP 2.2 input, HDMI 5 (a Vizio P602ui-B3). The manufacturer would prefer that it not be given video under 1080 res on that connection, but it works fine and I almost never watch SD video.


That was my initial preference also. I figure that a Sony XBR upconversion engine should work better than the TiVos however I honestly can't tell a difference and found that the overall performance of the TiVo is better with only one output resolution selected

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt

I now have 1080P60, 1080P(pass through), and 2160P(pass through) selected on the Bolt attached to my 4K TV. I'm still figuring things out with the Sony TV. But that seems to be working well so far.


----------



## mikeyts

aaronwt said:


> I now have 1080P60, 1080P(pass through), and 2160P(pass through) selected on the Bolt attached to my 4K TV. I'm still figuring things out with the Sony TV. But that seems to be working well so far.


If I do that I end up with everything displayed at 2160p24 in Netflix anyway. Many 4K YouTube clips are p60; I suspect that if [email protected] output isn't enabled that you'll only get 1080p for those.


----------



## aaronwt

mikeyts said:


> If I do that I end up with everything displayed at 2160p24 in Netflix anyway. Many 4K YouTube clips are p60; I suspect that if [email protected] output isn't enabled that you'll only get 1080p for those.


I haven't checked out YouTube yet. But with those settings today I found I was having issues with Netflix and Amazon where they wouldn't play any titles. And Vudu would play the title but show a blank screen with no audio. I switched the Bolt output to 1080P24 and 1080P60 as well as 2160P24 and 2160P60. Once I did that, I was the able to play content from Netflix, Amazon and Vudu again. I have no idea why I had an issue with the old setting. But A reboot with the old setting also yeilded the same results.


----------



## Skotch116

I'm having some trouble getting netflix to stream in 4K on the bolt. The bolt is hooked up to a brand new 75" samsung JU7100. When I play 4K netflix and press the info button it only says the resolution is 1080. Can anyone actually verify on the 4K netflix stream when pressing info should say 2160 in the upper left? 

I have verified i am subscribed for the 4K level of netflix and am able to stream 4K netflix through the built in samsung app. I can also watch 4k videos on youtube as well. 

According to rtings.com all the hdmi ports on one connect box for the Samsung JU7100 are HDCP 2.2 so I'm not sure what the problem is? 

Any suggestions would be welcomed.


----------



## aaronwt

Skotch116 said:


> I'm having some trouble getting netflix to stream in 4K on the bolt. The bolt is hooked up to a brand new 75" samsung JU7100. When I play 4K netflix and press the info button it only says the resolution is 1080. Can anyone actually verify on the 4K netflix stream when pressing info should say 2160 in the upper left?
> 
> I have verified i am subscribed for the 4K level of netflix and am able to stream 4K netflix through the built in samsung app. I can also watch 4k videos on youtube as well.
> 
> According to rtings.com all the hdmi ports on one connect box for the Samsung JU7100 are HDCP 2.2 so I'm not sure what the problem is?
> 
> Any suggestions would be welcomed.


Yes, the info will show 2160 in the upper left when streaming a UHD encode on Netflix.


----------



## retiredqwest

Search Netflix for "test pattern" It will come up and there are episodes of various FPS.

It will show you need 16 Meg bandwidth to achieve 3840x2160 res.


----------



## shupp872

Skotch116 said:


> I'm having some trouble getting netflix to stream in 4K on the bolt. The bolt is hooked up to a brand new 75" samsung JU7100. When I play 4K netflix and press the info button it only says the resolution is 1080. Can anyone actually verify on the 4K netflix stream when pressing info should say 2160 in the upper left?
> 
> I have verified i am subscribed for the 4K level of netflix and am able to stream 4K netflix through the built in samsung app. I can also watch 4k videos on youtube as well.
> 
> According to rtings.com all the hdmi ports on one connect box for the Samsung JU7100 are HDCP 2.2 so I'm not sure what the problem is?
> 
> Any suggestions would be welcomed.


You can go into the system information (scroll a few pages) on the bolt and make sure that you see 'HDMI' showing as "HDCP 2.2". If not, (and assuming everything is connected correctly), you may be able to fix it with a reboot of the Bolt.

After a reboot, i usually get the HDCP 2.2 showing under the information screen. Unfortunately, it would appear that after the Bolt resumes from standby, it loses the "HDCP 2.2" and shows 'HDMI' as "not connected" in the information screen. I believe that prevents 4k content from being displayed.

I need to disable standby and verify that it keeps the "HDCP 2.2" after turning the TV / Reciever off and back on.


----------



## Skotch116

shupp872 said:


> You can go into the system information (scroll a few pages) on the bolt and make sure that you see 'HDMI' showing as "HDCP 2.2". If not, (and assuming everything is connected correctly), you may be able to fix it with a reboot of the Bolt.
> 
> After a reboot, i usually get the HDCP 2.2 showing under the information screen. Unfortunately, it would appear that after the Bolt resumes from standby, it loses the "HDCP 2.2" and shows 'HDMI' as "not connected" in the information screen. I believe that prevents 4k content from being displayed.
> 
> I need to disable standby and verify that it keeps the "HDCP 2.2" after turning the TV / Reciever off and back on.


Thanks I'll try this tonight. Does the hdmi cord matter for HDCP 2.2 or can it be any HDMI cord? The cord is 15 ft installed in the wall going to the floor below. I think it was a high speed cord but it was installed months ago so I'm not sure. But I'm not sure if this is a factor because youtube is outputting in 2160p.


----------



## shupp872

Well i believe youtube is not a good test, as I don't think it requires HDCP 2.2 for content (but I could be wrong).

I doubt the cord is the culprit, but it could be possible.


----------



## Jeff_DML

shupp872 said:


> Well i believe youtube is not a good test, as I don't think it requires HDCP 2.2 for content (but I could be wrong).
> 
> I doubt the cord is the culprit, but it could be possible.


that is correct, youtube does not require HDCP2.2 for 4k but netflix does.


----------



## aaronwt

shupp872 said:


> You can go into the system information (scroll a few pages) on the bolt and make sure that you see 'HDMI' showing as "HDCP 2.2". If not, (and assuming everything is connected correctly), you may be able to fix it with a reboot of the Bolt.
> 
> After a reboot, i usually get the HDCP 2.2 showing under the information screen. Unfortunately, it would appear that after the Bolt resumes from standby, it loses the "HDCP 2.2" and shows 'HDMI' as "not connected" in the information screen. I believe that prevents 4k content from being displayed.
> 
> I need to disable standby and verify that it keeps the "HDCP 2.2" after turning the TV / Reciever off and back on.


I've been periodically checking the System info on the Bolt being used with my UHD TV. Sometimes it will show "HDCP 2.2" and sometimes it will show "not connected". I have been able to play the Netflix UHD content either way. But when the Netflix app froze, it seemed more likely to happen when it was showing "HDCP 2.2" than when it was showing "not connected".


----------



## shupp872

aaronwt said:


> I've been periodically checking the System info on the Bolt being used with my UHD TV. Sometimes it will show "HDCP 2.2" and sometimes it will show "not connected". I have been able to play the Netflix UHD content either way. But when the Netflix app froze, it seemed more likely to happen when it was showing "HDCP 2.2" than when it was showing "not connected".


Interesting, did you verify that you were actually seeing 4k on the tv when the Bolt reported "not connected"? I thought it was confirmed that the bolt will pass 4k content through as 1080p if there isn't a HDCP 2.2 connection. If it really was displaying the UHD content at 2160, then i will worry less about the "not connected" message.


----------



## aaronwt

shupp872 said:


> Interesting, did you verify that you were actually seeing 4k on the tv when the Bolt reported "not connected"? I thought it was confirmed that the bolt will pass 4k content through as 1080p if there isn't a HDCP 2.2 connection. If it really was displaying the UHD content at 2160, then i will worry less about the "not connected" message.


The Bolt was playing the Netflix 2160 encode and the TV was receiving 2160P. And it certainly looked like 2160P since if was more detailed than the unconverted 1080P encodes. I have no idea why the connection sometimes shows not connected and other times shows hdcp 2.2. I have the Bolt connected to a Sony speaker bar which has one HDMI input with HDCP 2.2. And then that goes to the ARC HDMI input on the Sony TV. Which has all inputs with HDCP 2.2 and HDMI 2.0


----------



## mikeyts

Since at least yesterday I can't get it to play Netflix 2160p video. I have every output resolution enabled except 480i and system information says that it can detect HDCP 2.2. When I start playing a 4K title it switches output mode to [email protected] and instantly goes to 1080 res but never ramps up to 2160p. The television is hardwired to the same switch and its Netflix app immediately jumps to 2160p (it apparently outputs 60Hz from streaming video apps which is why I'd prefer to use TiVo). YouTube is working perfectly for 4K content, even switching between [email protected] and [email protected] output as the frame rate varies between clips (a change my TV adapts to with almost no detectable delay or visual bobble). 

Rebooting doesn't seem to affect the problem. It was working nominally well a few days ago.


----------



## Skotch116

mikeyts said:


> Since yesterday I can't get it to play Netflix 2160p video. I have every output resolution enabled except 480i and system information says that it can detect HDCP 2.2. When I start playing a 4K title it switches output mode to [email protected] and instantly goes to 1080 res but never ramps up to 2160p. The television is hardwired to the same switch and its Netflix app immediately jumps to 2160p (it apparently outputs 60Hz from streaming video apps which is why I'd prefer to use TiVo). YouTube is working perfectly for 4K content, even switching between [email protected] and [email protected] output as the frame rate varies between clips (a change my TV adapts to with almost no detectable delay or visual bobble).
> 
> Rebooting doesn't seem to affect the problem. It was working nominally well a few days ago.


I have the same issue. I verified in the system settings that my bolt is HDCP 2.2 enabled. Netflix never gets past 1080p while youtube does. Tried rebooting it, different inputs on the tv (even though they are all hdcp 2.2 capable), different hdmi cord, reloaded the netflix app on bolt, signed in and out of the netflix app. I'm out of ideas on how to fix this. I'm pretty sure its a tivo problem here since the tv's built in app works fine in 4k for netflix.


----------



## aaronwt

mikeyts said:


> Since at least yesterday I can't get it to play Netflix 2160p video. I have every output resolution enabled except 480i and system information says that it can detect HDCP 2.2. When I start playing a 4K title it switches output mode to [email protected] and instantly goes to 1080 res but never ramps up to 2160p. The television is hardwired to the same switch and its Netflix app immediately jumps to 2160p (it apparently outputs 60Hz from streaming video apps which is why I'd prefer to use TiVo). YouTube is working perfectly for 4K content, even switching between [email protected] and [email protected] output as the frame rate varies between clips (a change my TV adapts to with almost no detectable delay or visual bobble).
> 
> Rebooting doesn't seem to affect the problem. It was working nominally well a few days ago.


I had the same issue for a period of time last night. But it seemed to be some issue specific to the TiVo. Since I was able to get the 2160P encodes from my TV and my FireTV. Later when I tried the Netflix app on the Bolt it was getting the 2160P encodes.


----------



## nandopr

I am having the same problem. Netflix never goes beyond 1080p. Also, sometimes the screen (while changing resolutions ) change to a green color and stay like that. I thought it was my new Sony Tv. 

Now I know I am not the only one with the same issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Koolice

came here to complain about the same issue. Watched Narcos up to episode 8 and the last two days it wouldn't do 2160p but the tv's built in app worked fine. tried all the things listed here as well. Clearly a TiVO issue.


----------



## Powder_Burn

Yep, I believe it's a Tivo Bolt issue as well. Two different outcomes tonight while streaming 4k Netflix titles off the same account.

1) Netflix app via Samsung SmartHub on TV = automatic 4k Ultra content stream

2) Netflix app via Tivo Bolt: 1080p only content. 1080p & both 2160 video outputs are enabled under Tivo menus.​
Setup:
*Samsung JU-5500 (HDCP 2.2, HDMI 2.0)
*Samsung HW-J650 soundbar (HDMI 1.4, connected via TV HDMI ARC)
*Pearstone HDA-106 4k High-Speed HDMI to HDMI Cable with Ethernet
*Tivo Bolt
*Direct Ethernet connections to each individual component


----------



## teeitup

I'm having the same intermittent issues with streaming 2160 in Netflix. I'm currently just using WiFi with the Bolt and assumed it was just a poor connection but see others with hardwired Ethernet also reporting the same issues. My Sony X10 has no issues steaming 4K Netflix.


----------



## Skotch116

I contacted tivo support and they were basically no help they said its not a tivo problem and to contact netflix. 

Has anyone tried doing a factory reset of the bolt? I might do that tonight to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## mikeyts

Something else that I notice is that my Bolt is highly likely to forget my resolution settings and set itself to "[email protected] auto" after being rebooted.


----------



## aaronwt

mikeyts said:


> Something else that I notice is that my Bolt is highly likely to forget my resolution settings and set itself to "[email protected] auto" after being rebooted.


I've seen mine reset to 1080P auto after a reboot a couple of times. But I haven't had it hang from an App in a few days so hopefully it won't be rebooted again except for a software update.


----------



## mikeyts

Still no joy on this issue for me. Netflix on TiVo Bolt changes the output resolution to [email protected] for most 4K titles ([email protected] for the 30p El Fuente test clip), leaps immediately to the highest bit rate 1080p encode and stays there. The TV's Netflix app leaps immediately to a 2160p encode. Both are hardwired to the same router on 100 Mbps service from Cox. 4K YouTube continues to work perfectly.


----------



## shupp872

Same boat. My Samsung JS8500 netflix app immediately plays 2160p. The bolt no longer plays anything via netflix higher than 1080. It used to, but hasn't recently. I have tried all resolutions checked / unchecked in the bolt settings.

Youtube works just fine in 4K.

As does the TV apps for youtube, amazon, and netflix. I would surmise that something is up with wither the bolt, or the netflix app for the bolt.


----------



## aaronwt

mikeyts said:


> Still no joy on this issue for me. Netflix on TiVo Bolt changes the output resolution to [email protected] for most 4K titles (2160[email protected] for the 30p El Fuente test clip), leaps immediately to the highest bit rate 1080p encode and stays there. The TV's Netflix app leaps immediately to a 2160p encode. Both are hardwired to the same router on 100 Mbps service from Cox. HD YouTube continues to work perfectly.


I can't even get the Bolt to change the output resolution to 2160P any more with Netflix. After the several reboots yesterday I gave up. But today I tried some youtube videos and those played fine in 2160P. But Netflix is not going above the 1080P24 encodes and is not outputting above 1080P24 either.

Of course like everyone else other devices are fine. No issues getting 2160P from Netflix on my Roku 4, FireTV, and internal Sony TV app.


----------



## CallMeRich

Just want to add myself to the list! Any chance Tivo Margret could help us out??????


----------



## ilovedvrs

I also can't get it to work.
I have paid Netflix for 4k.
YouTube 4k works.
My tv and HDMI cable is compliant.
I see ultra hd 4 k listed.
When I play"master of none"and click info I never see above 1080 on the information text.
My Sony tv android tv Netflix application plays at 2160 with no issues.

So this 4k bolt can't play either of the main 4k sources (Netflix/Amazon)....But all the old tivo got the other features I mistakenly overpaid for. What an ulgy device.....tivo, lower the price of lifetime and I won't be so hard on you.9 months to go ....


----------



## aaronwt

My Bolt is all over the place. This morning I still couldn't get a 2160P encode from Netflix, but the Bolt was only scaling to 2160P. I first un-selected the 2160P options and then when I re-selected them this started. This as become very annoying.


----------



## mikeyts

So weird that it worked for a while.


----------



## ilovedvrs

mikeyts said:


> So weird that it worked for a while.


can anyone confirm it works today?


----------



## Skotch116

Still doesnt work for me. Has anyone done a factory reset to see if that helps? I might try tonight.


----------



## Skotch116

I contacted netflix about this today. they said they can see the bolt is having a connectivity problem with their servers and defaults back to 1080p. They said they can also see that my samsung smart tv app connects with no problems and plays at 4k. They suggest i perform DNS flush by calling the isp or restarting the cable modem. They pointed to this article online

https://help.netflix.com/en/node/230

I'll try this tonight hopefully it works


----------



## CallMeRich

Any word from Tivo acknowledging this is a real issue?

Thanks!


----------



## Skotch116

I contacted tivo support twice and it's apparent it's not a known issue to them. The first time they told me to contact netflix and the second they referred me to this thread which i was already aware about.


----------



## aaronwt

Skotch116 said:


> I contacted netflix about this today. they said they can see the bolt is having a connectivity problem with their servers and defaults back to 1080p. They said they can also see that my samsung smart tv app connects with no problems and plays at 4k. They suggest i perform DNS flush by calling the isp or restarting the cable modem. They pointed to this article online
> 
> https://help.netflix.com/en/node/230
> 
> I'll try this tonight hopefully it works


What does that link do? I don't see how those solutions will work. The issue is only with the Bolt. My Roku 4, FireTV, and TV Netflix app have zero problems playing the 2160P encodes.


----------



## mikeyts

Rebooting my router didn't help.

On another note, my Vizio TV's VUDU app just got UHD VUDU; the best streamed 4K I've seen so far, purchasable and rentable (some) for substantial prices. So far it's only Roku 4 and Vizio 4K TVs, with HDR support in the spectacularly expensive new Vizio Reference Series TVs, a rare temporary exclusive for Vizio. Hopefully the TiVo Bolt's VUDU app gets it soon.


----------



## aaronwt

mikeyts said:


> Rebooting my router didn't help.
> 
> On another note, my Vizio TV's VUDU app just got UHD VUDU; the best streamed 4K I've seen so far, purchasable and rentable (some) for substantial prices. So far it's only Roku 4 and Vizio 4K TVs, with HDR support in the spectacularly expensive new Vizio Reference Series TVs, a rare temporary exclusive for Vizio. Hopefully the TiVo Bolt's VUDU app gets it soon.


I wonder when UHD Vudu will come to the Sony TVs? They can play the HDR UHD encodes from Amazon, so I would think they would also be able to from Vudu.


----------



## TiVoMargret

If you are unable to view 4K content from Netflix on your BOLT, please email [email protected] with the subject "Netflix 4K on BOLT" and include the following information:

- your TSN

- the make and model of your TV

- which input your BOLT is connected to on your TV (and if it goes through an A/V receiver, the make and model of your A/V receiver)

- what you are experiencing now, and whether it ever worked correctly for you

- Please go to TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Help > Account & System Info > System Information and scroll down until you see "HDMI Status" and indicate if it says "HDCP 1.x enabled" or "HDCP 2.2 enabled" ? (Netflix requires HDCP 2.2, but YouTube does not. Some TVs don't support it at all, and others only support it on one of the HDMI ports.)

--Margret


----------



## shupp872

Email sent....


----------



## Skotch116

I called Verizon did a DNS flush. It didn't help. I then did a factory reset of the tivo box. That didnt help either. I'm waiting for tivo tech team to call me back. I'm at a loss what the issue is.


----------



## aaronwt

All I know is that it is only specific to the Bolt in my setup. I have no issues with 4K from Netflix on three other devices.


----------



## mikeyts

TiVoMargret asking for reports indicates that TiVo's looking into it. (I sent her mine and she sent me a follow-up question about whether TiVo could see that my HDMI connection was HDCP 2.2 compliant which it could). I'm satisfied with that for the moment.

IMHO, most of Netflix's 4K video is an unimpressive improvement even from the 6-7 foot distance that I view my 60" panel, so it's generally a bit of a waste of bandwidth (a little less than 3X what 1080p consumes). I'm not too concerned.


----------



## ilovedvrs

TiVoMargret said:


> If you are unable to view 4K content from Netflix on your BOLT, please email [email protected] with the subject "Netflix 4K on BOLT" and include the following information:
> 
> - your TSN
> 
> - the make and model of your TV
> 
> - which input your BOLT is connected to on your TV (and if it goes through an A/V receiver, the make and model of your A/V receiver)
> 
> - what you are experiencing now, and whether it ever worked correctly for you
> 
> - Please go to TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Help > Account & System Info > System Information and scroll down until you see HDMI Status and indicate if it says "HDCP 1.x enabled" or "HDCP 2.2 enabled" ? (Netflix requires HDCP 2.2, but YouTube does not. Some TVs dont support it at all, and others only support it on one of the HDMI ports.)
> 
> --Margret


Sony XBR55X850C
HDMI 1
4k never worked with Netflix / Amazon. youtube works.


----------



## Skotch116

I spent some time this weekend on the phone with support and nothing helped. Still not getting 4k on netflix. They said a software update is coming out tomorrow that should fix the issue.


----------



## TiVoMargret

I am currently expecting a Netflix app update today to resolve this issue.

--Margret


----------



## HarperVision

ilovedvrs said:


> Sony XBR55X850C HDMI 1 4k never worked with Netflix / Amazon. youtube works.


I believe she said to "email" her.


----------



## mikeyts

Hmmm. I reloaded the app and it kind of worked for a hot second while output resolution was set to [email protected] (Auto). However, everything was undesirably output at 60Hz. When I enabled all resolutions the app broke; I started it, tried to play an episode of _The Blacklist_ and it crashed TiVo. I rebooted and when I tried to play the episode it changed the TV resolution to 1080p. I tried disabling [email protected] (leaving 24Hz enabled) and now it won't play anything.

I'll fart around with it later; right now I'm recording stuff and that unscheduled reboot destroyed one recording (thankfully it was on TNT and rebroadcast later tonight).


----------



## mikeyts

It now works if I set the TiVo to output [email protected] only; when I had multiple resolutions allowed Netflix got into a state where it would start even after rebooting the system. When it was in that state I set the box to output only 2160 res at 60Hz and Netflix started right up and immediately gets to the 2160p encodes of any 4K title that I play. This is not desirable since I think that my television does a better job of upconversion to 4K than TiVo and I want Netflix's 24p content output as a 24Hz signal.


----------



## aaronwt

mikeyts said:


> It now works if I set the TiVo to output [email protected] only; when I had multiple resolutions allowed Netflix got into a state where it would start even after rebooting the system. When it was in that state I set the box to output only 2160 res at 60Hz and Netflix started right up and immediately gets to the 2160p encodes of any 4K title that I play. This is not desirable since I think that my television does a better job of upconversion to 4K than TiVo and I want Netflix's 24p content output as a 24Hz signal.


I had the same issue last night, all resolutions checked and the Bolt rebooted with Netflix. But to have to set it for only 2160P60 output? Then I might as well just use my Roku 4 for Netflix since that can only output 2160P at 60Hz.


----------



## TiVoMargret

mikeyts said:


> It now works if I set the TiVo to output [email protected] only; when I had multiple resolutions allowed Netflix got into a state where it would start even after rebooting the system. When it was in that state I set the box to output only 2160 res at 60Hz and Netflix started right up and immediately gets to the 2160p encodes of any 4K title that I play. This is not desirable since I think that my television does a better job of upconversion to 4K than TiVo and I want Netflix's 24p content output as a 24Hz signal.


What is your experience if you select these two resolutions?
2160p (60 fps)
2160p (pass-through)


----------



## TiVoMargret

To make sure you are running the latest Netflix, launch it and press BACK until you get the toolbar where you see the gear. Select the gear and then Get Help and then Exit Netflix. The next time you launch Netflix you will be running the latest version.


----------



## SlickVik

I just tested 2160p (pass-through) with Netflix 4K and it works great - Thanks Margret!


----------



## mikeyts

It kinda worked for me for a moment . I set TiVo to output only [email protected] and [email protected] (passthrough). When I then started an episode of _The Blacklist_, it changed resolution to [email protected] and played just fine. I then exited that and started playing "El Fuente: 60 main10", a test clip with resolution/bit rate information printed on each of its constituent encodes which has 30p video. It played it fine, but my television said that it was receiving [email protected]_30Hz_, which I didn't think that the TiVo was able to output at all. When I exited that and returned to _The Blacklist_, it changed resolution to [email protected], but would not play it or anything else that I tried, 4K or not, giving me the "aip-701 (1.8)" error message. I exited Netflix and now it won't start the app, giving me the "Code: ui-800-2" error message. I then rebooted TiVo and the first time I attempted to start Netflix it set the resolution to the impossible [email protected] and failed to start, giving me the "Code: ui-800-3" error message. When I went back to the TiVo UI it set the resolution back to [email protected] I tried again and it started but when I tried to play _The Blacklist_ it set the resolution to [email protected] and failed to start, giving me the "We're having trouble playing this title right now" message with "(5.2.12)" displayed in the lower right corner. As I write this, it's stuck in that display (having changed resolution to [email protected] at some point) and will not respond to the "TiVo" IR code or the one to go to "My Playing" (the yellow indicator flashes when I send those codes). It's recording so I hesitate to pull the plug. My recordings run until 11, so I'll let it go until then.

EDIT: I rebooted (by unplugging, waiting 30 seconds and plugging back in). I checked enabled resolutions and it remains [email protected] and [email protected] only. I restarted Netflix and tried to play "The Blacklist"; it set the resolution to 1080p24 and failed with that "(5.2.12)" error dialog. I tried once more with the same result; on the third try it switched the resolution to [email protected] (with a red screen) and came back with the same error dialog, now frozen.

I give up. If Netflix starts working again, I'll make sure that I don't play any 2160p30 titles and live with TiVo 4K upconversion of all other resolutions, though I feel that my television upconversion is superior.


----------



## Skotch116

TiVoMargret said:


> To make sure you are running the latest Netflix, launch it and press BACK until you get the toolbar where you see the gear. Select the gear and then Get Help and then Exit Netflix. The next time you launch Netflix you will be running the latest version.


My netflix is playing in 4k now without issue. Thank you for the resolution.


----------



## mikeyts

At this point I'm lucky when I can cajole the Netflix app to work at all. When it happens, I hold my breath and take advantage for as long as it lasts .


----------



## mikeyts

I have seen some truly bizarre behavior from this app today. I've been trying to run it with only the 2160 res output formats enabled and for the most part that's worked (I've been binge re-watching the first two seasons of _The Blacklist_) but it's crashed my TiVo twice. A couple of times it's started episodes up in that little inset area that it shrinks the video to when it brings up the Post-play dialog, without anything else on the screen.

I've tried to improve the TiVo's cooling situation (it was sitting on top of a hand towel covering the face of my old Roamio, reducing the air beneath it). If it's been processor hiccups of some kind, nothing else has been sensitive to them. Whatever--I have faith that it will improve by-and-by.


----------



## aaronwt

Surprisingly it's working for me right now. I have been streaming the 2160 encodes and it has been outputting in 2160P24 without any issues for the last 30 minutes. This morning when I tried it, every title said there was a playback issue.


----------



## aaronwt

hmmm... I've been streaming UHD Netflix content for over 2.5 hours now with the Bolt. I hadn't been able to this since the first weekend I got my UHD TV. I hope it stays this way.


----------



## mikeyts

I used it for hours and hours yesterday; as stated, I was bingeing one series and just pressing SELECT to start the next episode. When I tried to use it this morning without having done anything else with the Bolt in the meantime, no joy. Right now it's been frozen in a "We're having trouble playing this title" dialog for the past half hour (I went to do something else), unresponsive to any remote button, though the yellow LED indicates that it's getting the commands. I thought that it was about to crash and reboot itself, but it looks like I'm going to have to cold boot the mother .

The sheer variety of symptoms is impressive. It came up and changed resolution to [email protected] (only [email protected] and [email protected] are enabled in settings) and that's the res it's at in its frozen state.

On the positive side, everything else I do with the Bolt is working just fine .


----------



## aaronwt

Netflix has been working properly for me for three straight days now. 2160 encodes and 2160P24 output like expected from the titles I've watched.


----------



## mikeyts

It has worked for me for hours on end as long as I don't leave the app and try to return ;that's when things get dicey. I briefly noticed some funky behavior in Hulu as well (like a switch to 480p with only the 2160p resolutions enabled), so it might not be local to Netflix. I haven't noticed any problems with YouTube as I've used it and haven't made any use of Amazon of VUDU at all.


----------



## aaronwt

Yesterday and this morning I went in and out of the Netflix app multiple times. It was solid and didn't cause any issues. I just hope it stays this way.


----------



## mikeyts

Had to reboot my Bolt three or four times yesterday due to use of Netflix, twice by unplugging it because it was frozen. Sometimes it won't start Netflix after a reboot with that UI-800-x error, but when I get that it will sometimes start if I wait a minute. I'm almost at the end of the second season of _The Blacklist_ so my binge will end soon and I can leave it alone for a while .


----------



## AVSeth

Having similar issues with my Marantz SR5009 not being 2.2 complaint. Its the weak link in my chain. Netflix 4K used to work (don't know how) and suddenly stopped. Sys info on the TiVo confirms that I am running 1.4. Netflix 4K is not going to work in that scenario no matter what I do. Except.....

I Ran across this:
http://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=101&cp_id=10114&cs_id=1011414&p_id=15242&seq=1&format=2

just ordered it. From the reviews I think it will do exactly what I need. Basically the TiVo thinks that is connected to a 2.2 HDMI device and then on the output side of this converter is a 1.4 stream. $30 vs several hundred for a new receiver.


----------

